# What is the best thing to bath her with?



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Many people are telling me many things about bathing my girl butterscotch my cuzn actually told me that the dish detergent Dawn is good to bath her with because it takes care of fleas better any suggestions.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

never heard of using dawn but they do make flea and tick shampoo for dogs.....


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah he told me that the people at the pound where he got her from said using Dawn takes care of fleas more then using the flea shampoo lol i was thinking about trying it though lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

ive heard of dawn for pups under 8 weeks... it's worth a shot... it won't hurt her! if you're worried about fleas and ticks tho i'd check into advantage,frontline, or k9 advantix! Im thinking about leaving frontline for k9 advantix... it just does alittle bit more, but i've never had any parasites on our dogs with frontline plus either.... I bought this shampoo from walgreens for the dogs a couple of years ago and i still want to find it! It's an oatmeal shampoo... it was in a bottle that looked like Paul Mitchel... i think it was johnmitchell or something crazy like that... I loved it! It smelled so good that i secretely used it in my hair a couple times until i got to the store to buy human shampoo... it made hair and fur light soft and moisturized!lol I loved that stuff it was the BEST!!!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol i was waiting on you to post thank you for posting too yeah im not really worried about tickz and fleas but while i can i wanna nip it in the bud i havent bathed her since i had her either which i know is dumb on my part but its only been 1 week and a half so yea any good suggestions about bathing her my cuzn said tie her to sumthing and then soap her down and then sprinkle her does that sound good or should i find sum big bucket and put her in it?


----------



## pittbull~lover (Jul 27, 2007)

u could use it but it could dry out her skin so i would buy some moisturizing shampoo for dogs (u can get it from walmart) also and after u wash her with the dawn so she wont get dry, flaky skin and also go to ur vet and buy some frontline or advantage to help keep the fleas and ticks away


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I just switched from frontline to K9 Advantix cause the frontline wasn't working this year I went through 2 viles of fronline withing a 2 week period of time and my dogs got covered in fleas but the k9 advantix works great......


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have heard of using Dawn for flea/tick control on puppies. We use Mane and Tail for our dogs. Its a very good shampoo and conditioner. Its for horses but its so good alot of people use it too.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> Lol i was waiting on you to post thank you for posting too yeah im not really worried about tickz and fleas but while i can i wanna nip it in the bud i havent bathed her since i had her either which i know is dumb on my part but its only been 1 week and a half so yea any good suggestions about bathing her my cuzn said tie her to sumthing and then soap her down and then sprinkle her does that sound good or should i find sum big bucket and put her in it?


Butters' a lab so she is predispositioned to like water on half of her. I wouldn't start by tieing her up and taking a hose to her it'll be a good start to a fight everytime bathtime comes... Introduce her to your shower... You take a shower and show her all of the water that collects on the walls and let her drink it... then turn the warm water on... not too hot and not too cold... you'll have to throw some swimming trunks on at first lol and enjoy it with her... there isn't any other way... make it a social kinda thing and PLENTY of praise all throughout and after.. I think my mutt boy has lab in him... I put him in the tub with like 3 to 4 inches (he was teenie tiny) and I had him sit and i slowly introduced water to him... he liked to stick his nose to the bottom of the tub and blow bubbles! lol it was a trip! then i showed him the shower and he's been there ever since! I live in a mobile home now so i have the sliding glass door so he can't beat me to it but when we lived in the apartment I would turn the water on in the shower wait for it to warm up and then i'd go back in only to discover that the shower had been confinscated... Jarvis lets US know when he gets too dirty lol. neela is tollerant of the water, but she doesn't love it like jarvis... except ponds...she likes to fetch balls in the middle of the pond...(explain that one to me!) ALL of my dogs HATE the hose... it's too cold to enjoy i think... I sure as hell wouldn't wanna be doused with a hose lathered up long enough to warm up and then be doused again with cold water!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok thats sounds great by i might need to wear a cup lol because butterscotch nipz at everything lol but yes i was thinking of that too the hose would probably be 2 cold 4 her


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol i don't know if the nipping will be the problem but a cup for a man is a good precautionary thing for the first baths of dogs lol. she might get over excited and still freak out now because she's not used to it, but count on like 30 minutes to do it right... dont let her win you stay with a even pleasant tone in your voice and remind her that she's a good girl ALL of the time!


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

ok thanks for the advice im sure will


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

We use K9 Advantix, It works amazing, Bath your dog then put it on when they are dry and it works. We use Sergeant's Skip-Flea and tick Shampoo for dogs and puppies. Maggie doesnt have not one flea or tick on her.


----------



## Jay-D39 (Jul 28, 2007)

I use Zodiac Protein Cond.Shampoo for dog, puppies,(ugh cats ,kittens:roll Its pretty good kills fleas ,ticks , lice,and smells ptretty good also. Picked it up at Pet Smart. Hope this helps.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

how did it go???


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

excellent she acted like a little pro you should have seen her beeding little brown eyes lol id rub the dawn on her and shed love it shed think id be petting her she hardly mind the water


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that's great! I'm glad she liked it so much!! :doggy:


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats awesome, glad she did good.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

thank you i was using my old cup i had from football lol and i wore sum shorts lol


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i picked up some cloud star buddy wash it smells great and has made tuck's brindle shimmer in the sun. A few days ago i then ran out of body wash and my roommates and i have been using it for ourselves and i can say my skin is softer.


----------



## Lady Girl (Jul 9, 2007)

I was told by my vet to use Baby Shampoo on my dog not to get rid of the fleas and ticks.. I have her on Revolution for flea,Tick ,heartworms and mites You can only get it from your vet and it works good she is allregic to some thing and we think its the fleas so we have to keep them off her.After putting this stuff on her I was told to use non soap shampoo by my old vet and my new vet told me to use baby shampoo on her instead because the non soap shampoo is a waste of money...

Ask your vet about Revolution its a little pricey but it works and it protects against more than just fleas and ticks... And baby shampoo is cheap lol


----------



## jennay_c32 (Aug 6, 2007)

I know this is kind of late and you've probably already bathed her....but I just want to let you know that the BEST shampoo I have used is Hartz Oatmeal in Control. It also kills fleas and ticks on contact while seriously moisturizing. I use it everytime. It makes his coat look shiny and feel so soft. You can get it either at Petsmart or Petco.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

Ive been using tigi BRUNETTE GODDESS SHAMPOO on diva for a couple reasons...

It smells better than any shampoo ive ever tried
Her coat is constantly silky soft 
her skin has gotten very healthy. She has no dry spots or flaking anywhere
she smells like a rolo for about a week
its the first shampoo i used that she didnt run outside and immediatly rub against the ground, carpet, grass, and dirt like a mad woman

Using people shampoo wont hurt her will it?


----------



## jennay_c32 (Aug 6, 2007)

BlueDiva said:


> Ive been using tigi BRUNETTE GODDESS SHAMPOO on diva for a couple reasons...
> 
> It smells better than any shampoo ive ever tried
> Her coat is constantly silky soft
> ...


I don't think so. I used to use people shampoo on Titan and he was fine. Just recently in the past year he has developed really dry skin so thats why I switched to the Oatmeal. If she's doing okay with it I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

